# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  23 вредных совета, как встретить 23 февраля

## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Ну, разве это жизнь? Разве об этом ты мечтал? Где же свобода, которую ты ждал, долгие годы снося тиранию своей классной руководительницы и троюродной бабушки?.. Все, хватит. 23 февраля — единственный мужской праздник в году. Сделай, наконец, то, что хочешь! Долой запреты и условности! Долой женские порядки! Получи от жизни все. Это твой день! Проведи его так, как давно мечтал. Советы в виде продуманных шахматных ходов прилагаются.

СОВЕТ № 1 (Е2 Е4)
Самосовершенствуйся. Вдумчиво и подробно ковыряй в носу. Найденное скатывай в шарики и бросай в портрет любимой тещи. Целься.
СОВЕТ № 2 (ПЛОДОТВОРНАЯ ДЕБЮТНАЯ ИДЕЯ)
Займись ремонтом автомобиля. Уйди с утра и вернись в полночь с другом и задним мостом от его «Нивы». Расположись в гостиной на полу. Ключи и гайки складывай на журнальный столик. Для удаления с пальцев отработанного масла используй носовой платок жены из вон той большой и чистой коробки. И, упаси тебя Боже, мыть перед этим руки! Ты не преступник и не боишься оставить отпечатки пальцев.
СОВЕТ № 3 (F2 F3)
Правильно питайся. Чипсы и пиво — вот это еда! Пора бы этой женщине и запомнить! За столом накладывай все сразу. Пей рассол прямо из банки с огурцами, сплевывай чеснок и траву туда же. Чавкай, роняй крошки на пол и громко смейся, с брызгами. Ты в доме хозяин! Защищай свою тарелку от посягательств, прикрывая ее локтями с двух сторон и нависая над ней всем телом. Сразу же после обеда и до самого ужина каждые полчаса открывай холодильник и подолгу созерцай его содержимое. Вздыхай.
СОВЕТ № 4 (СЛОН ЕСТ КОНЯ, ВКУСНО)
Прояви себя настоящим защитником слабых. Расскажи жене о:
а) черной руке, вылезающей из унитаза;
б) вампирах, живущих в кладовке;
в) тараканах-убийцах;
г) пауках, вьющих гнезда в волосах спящих женщин.
Потом иди к приятелю пить пиво и есть чипсы. До трех ночи. Вернувшись — утешай неспящую жену.
СОВЕТ № 5 (РОКИРОВКА)
Разнообразь свою жизнь:
а) сходи на футбол. Громко болей за «Торпедо» на трибуне «Спартака». Когда после матча знакомые будут разглядывать твое лицо и интересоваться, откуда такой сочный фиолетовый оттенок, скромно отвечай: «Загар»;
б) почувствуй себя Шумахером. Выжимай из машины все что можно. Дорожные знаки игнорируй, как знаки препинания. Подрезай;
в) не проходи мимо драки алкоголиков. Смело врезайся в рукопашную. Получив пару раз по шее, возвращайся довольный: «Фу, еле разнял». Улыбайся.
СОВЕТ № 6 (ЗАЩИТА КАРАКАН)
Будь самим собой. Придя в гости, крикни: «Привет!» и сразу же беги к телевизору, чтобы не пропустить очередную серию «Бригады». Расстегни пиджак, выкинь галстук и сними носки. Засни на диване во время рекламной паузы. Храпи. Громче! Еще громче! Ты не в консерватории… На попытки тебя разбудить отвечай: «Мне пять ложек сахара…»
CОВЕТ № 7 (ВСЕ ХОДЫ ЗАПИСАНЫ)
Не сдерживай негативных эмоций. Ругай:
а) эту страну;
б) это правительство;
в) эту погоду;
г) тещу.
СОВЕТ № 8 (ПОТЕРЯ ФЕРЗЯ)
Вспомни былое. Приди домой поздно вечером. Печально-пьяный и неспокойный. Загляни в спальню и брось укоризненный взгляд на жену: «Спит… А Красной армии 85 лет!» Проберись на кухню, достань чекушку и банку с огурцами… Потом, сидя в трусах и расхлябанной майке, перелистывай военный билет. Шепотом читай дорогие сердцу слова: «Военную присягу принял…», «Участие в боевых походах и битвах», «Сведения о медицинских освидетельствованиях и прививках», «Награды и знаки отличия»… За неимением наград нацепи на себя медали собственной собаки. Зачитай с выражением графу «Оружие и личное имущество»: «Автомат Ак-74 ЕЕ54684, противогаз ОП-7». Рыдай. Громче!
СОВЕТ № 9 (ХОД КОНЕМ)
Фантазируй. Сообщи друзьям, что собирался купить Lamborghini, но малость поиздержался — потратил на Канарах тысяч пятьдесят долларов. Также упомяни о знакомствах со знаменитостями. Расскажи о Диброве, который давно зовет тебя на телевидение, и об Алле Пугачевой, которая живет с тобой в одном доме и запросто заходит к тебе на чай.
СОВЕТ № 10 (ЕЩЕ ХОД КОНЕМ)
Купи по-настоящему нужную вещь:
а) курительную трубку, инкрустированную рубинами;
б) веревочную лестницу;
в) десять мощных динамиков для своего «Запорожца».
Пригласи жену порадоваться вместе с тобой. На ее скорбную мину — «Сыну нечего в школу надеть» — реагируй философски:
а) «мы не настолько богаты, чтобы покупать дешевые вещи»;
б) «а ты помнишь, сколько стоила твоя соковыжималка?»
в) «уйду к чертовой матери!».
СОВЕТ № 11 (КОНЕЕ НЕКУДА)
Будь сексуальным. В ночь защитника Отечества появись перед женой в черных сатиновых трусах. Втяни живот, надуй бицепсы, ударь в воздухе пяткой о пятку. Отметившись таким образом, переключись на футбольный матч по телевизору.
СОВЕТ № 12 (ПЕРЕДАЧА ИНИЦИАТИВЫ ПРОТИВНИКУ)
Уклоняйся от споров. На поручения шефа реагируй немедленно: «Слушай, отстань, а?» Все рабочее время играй в Quaqe. На угрозы тебя уволить — улыбайся. Кивай, кивай, кивай… При особо неразрешимых конфликтах поджигай офис.
СОВЕТ № 13 (ПЕШКА РВЕТСЯ В ФЕРЗИ)
Научись мыслить позитивно. Черти планы жизни и шкалу потенциального успеха. Обложись книгами из серии «Как стать миллионером». Заставь жену конспектировать… Быстро диктуй, широко шагая по комнате и роняя пепел из рубиновой трубки на ковер. Больше слов! Проголодавшись, заверши труд жизни логичным выводом: «А не пошло бы все!»
СОВЕТ № 14 (ЖЕРТВА ЛАДЬИ — СИЛЬНЫЙ ХОД)
Думай о материальном благополучии семьи. Займи у соседа-бандита под залог двухкомнатной квартиры пять тысяч долларов. Проиграй их с шиком в казино. Плюнь — «…повезет в любви». На последнюю мелочь купи презерватив и одну гвоздику. Помни — у тебя есть жена, крепкий тыл. Возвращайся домой окрыленным. Предвкушай.
СОВЕТ № 15 (ВИЛКА! ВИЛКА!..)
Завоевывай друзей. С замужними дамами заводи дискуссии о преимуществах многоженства. Курящим сотрудникам заботливо напоминай о раке легких. Беременным восторженно рассказывай, сколько крови и разрывов было у твоей жены во время родов. С феминистками кокетничай: «Ах, разве можно забивать глупостями такую хорошенькую головку?» У политиков интересуйся: «А, правда, что в Думе все голубые?» Громко зевай, когда говорит кто-то, кроме тебя. Пер***вай.
СОВЕТ № 16 (ЗДЕСЬ СТОЯЛА МОЯ ЛАДЬЯ…)
Будь великодушен. Не запоминай обиды. Запоминай обидчиков. Положи себе в карман что-нибудь увесистое (зажигалку в виде пистолета) и периодически по ней похлопывай. Знакомых хватай за пуговицы и интимным шепотом сообщай, что служил в ВДВ и контужен на голову.
СОВЕТ № 17 (КОНЬ ТАК НЕ ХОДИТ)
Приобщись к прекрасному. Слушай арийскую группу «Рамштайн» на своем монстре-центре с давлением звука не ниже 145 децибел. (Ниже?! На фиг надо! Аэродромные техники засмеют!) На вопли соседей не реагируй. Участкового не замечай в упор. Жене купи:
а) беруши;
б) билет к тетке в деревню;
в) брошюру «Жизнь на краю взлетной полосы. Советы спасателей».
СОВЕТ № 18 (АТАКА ПО ЛЕВОМУ ФЛАНГУ)
Будь искренним. В присутствии жены восторгайся другими женщинами. Подмигивай продавщицам. В гостях весь вечер беседуй с самой сексапильной блондинкой. Уединяйся с нею для осмотра хозяйской библиотеки. Сообщай свой телефон всем симпатичным девушкам и проси звонить в любое время. Если трубку поднимет жена, толкай ее в бок: «Скажи, что ты моя сестра…» Идя с женой по улице, улыбайся всем встречным дамам. Оглядывайся вслед самым красивым. Присвистывай.
СОВЕТ № 19 (ВРОДЕ ШАХ)
Повышай свою самооценку. Хвастайся:
а) своей национальностью (сомнительной);
б) своей работой (бывшей);
в) своим здоровьем (пошатнувшимся);
г) своей веревочной лестницей.
СОВЕТ № 20 (ЗАЩИТА ФИЛИДОРА)
Выгляди так, как тебе хочется. Галстук не завязывай. Ширинку не застегивай. Ботинки не мой, брюки не гладь. Пуговицы — снобистский излишек. Ногти чисти отверткой. Не брейся и не стриги волосы. Помни, что главное в человеке не внешность, а душа.
СОВЕТ № 21 (ЕЩЕ ШАХ)
Мечтай. Бесконечно повторяй: «Хочу денег, хочу новую машину, хочу новый CDплеер… Хочу денег, хочу новую машину, хочу новый СDплеер…» Войди в астрал. Требуй у астрала сочувствия.
СОВЕТ № 22 (ЭНДШПИЛЬ)
Будь лаконичен. На любой вопрос жены отвечай коротко «да» или «нет». Все делай молча. Никаких ласковых слов. Пусть сама догадывается, нравится ли тебе жизнь с нею. Если вместо того чтобы догадываться, она начнет собирать вещи — не удерживай. В конце концов, проще расстаться с женщиной, чем со своими привычками.
СОВЕТ № 23 (ВАМ МАТ, ТОВАРИЩ ГРОССМЕЙСТЕР)
Ну ладно, ладно… Хватит уже. Доигрался. Допрыгался. Иди, мирись… Оттирай портрет тещи, выбрасывай задний мост друга из окна, относи в ломбард рубиновую трубку и драгоценную веревочную лестницу, выкупай у бандита квартиру, побрейся, умойся, вынеси пустые бутылки, застегни ширинку и вообще — будь человеком. На дружный хор упреков от домашних покорно вздыхай. Помни — будет еще и на твоей улице праздник!


Да, чуть не забыли — и копи деньги на 8 Марта!

----------

